# 30 minute epoxy



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2010)

Today I went to buy some 30 minute epoxy at Wal-Mart. The strange thing was is that they only had 5 minute epoxy, I put it back and went to Home Depot. When I arrive there, they too only had 5 minute epoxy.

Did they dicontinue this stuff? I know that it changed from Devcon to loctite brand epoxy.

I always bought the 30 minute stuff and now they don't have it. Weird!


----------



## saltytri (Jan 12, 2010)

If you need more time, try mixing in a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol, preferably the kind without water in it. This will retard the cure. I've done it many times without any bad effect, though I can't say whether it affects the properties of the cured product.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 12, 2010)

The WalMart stores near me stopped stocking the Devcon 2-Ton epoxy, too. I had to resort to e-Bay to find the Devcon 2-TON SLOW DRYING Epoxy LARGE 9 OUNCE KIT. It has two 9 ounce bottles of resin, and lasts a _long_ time. 

The epoxy is fresh (some sellers are selling old epoxy), and dries crystal clear. And the individual bottles make dispensing much easier than the syringe packaging.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 12, 2010)

datiLED said:


> The WalMart stores near me stopped stocking the Devcon 2-Ton epoxy, too. I had to resort to e-Bay to find the Devcon 2-TON SLOW DRYING Epoxy LARGE 9 OUNCE KIT. It has two 9 ounce bottles of resin, and lasts a _long_ time.
> 
> The epoxy is fresh (some sellers are selling old epoxy), and dries crystal clear. And the individual bottles make dispensing much easier than the syringe packaging.



Thanks much for the link. I was running out of both the quick (5 min) and the slow epoxies, so I saved some s/h by buying the large packages of both slow and fast epoxy from the same seller you listed :thumbsup:

Will


----------



## coloradogps (Jan 12, 2010)

Cooling the epoxy will also make the cure time longer.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure if you have an OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) in your area but that's where I've always got it.

I never buy the larger bottles cause once they are opened (exposed to air) the hardner (amber color) will get darker over time. Still clear when mixed but as it ages the hardner starts to thicken up. I use both 5 min & 30 min/2-Ton & I would say I use a lot of it as I haven't used AATA in many years. Occasionally the hardner of the 2-Ton tube will start to get darker. Not a big deal but I prefer "fresh" epoxy which yields better results in the stuff I do.

Does make sense to get the larger bottles though if you don't have a local supplier in you area.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 13, 2010)

datiLED said:


> The WalMart stores near me stopped stocking the Devcon 2-Ton epoxy, too. I had to resort to e-Bay to find the Devcon 2-TON SLOW DRYING Epoxy LARGE 9 OUNCE KIT. It has two 9 ounce bottles of resin, and lasts a _long_ time.
> 
> The epoxy is fresh (some sellers are selling old epoxy), and dries crystal clear. And the individual bottles make dispensing much easier than the syringe packaging.



Thanks for the link! 

I hope eventually things don't dry out for Devcon 2 Ton.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 14, 2010)

I went looking for this month or two ago, hit 4 walmarts and no luck. Found out it is quite the topic of dicussion for fisherman/lure builders as well. What a nuisance.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 31, 2010)

*Update!!!*

I found that Loctite is making a 60 minute epoxy that is clear and Lowes carries it locally.


----------

